
Show HN: PlaylistStar, see which major Spotify playlists your tracks are on - jasonlingx
https://www.playliststar.com/
======
jasonlingx
I had fun building this. Wanted to make it feel very quick despite the large
data set. Also wanted it to be very low maintenance with little to no running
costs ($0 currently). It’s a static Jamstack site, using vanilla JS, hosted on
Netlify with Cloudflare. A scheduled GitLab CI job regularly polls Spotify’s
API and updates the site, using JSON files on Google Drive as a database.

